# Anubias with T5 and C02?



## Primed88 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was just wondering what peoples experiences were with keeping anubias species in high light conditions and with C02. I have four small anubias in a low light area of my aquarium and they've been there for a couple of weeks. So far so good. But I have another coming that can't be planted in the same area and so will be exposed to the full glare for 8 hours and again, was just wondering what you guys experiences were with anubias in these types of conditions.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I super glued 1-2" Anubias 'nana' rhizomes to a couple 3' long bits of wood January '10. Some had a leaf or two, some didn't. Some bits were directly under the metal halides and some were in heavy shade but I assume all got the CO2 enriched water. The ones in full light grew very fast and full and flowered for me. The ones in the deepest shade grew into the teensiest plants with leaves much smaller than 'petite'. In full light GSA was a problem, in low current and some shade I got an occasional spot of BBA but not GSA.

Look out for GSA by keeping the CO2 and phosphorus at a good level and you may get some nice flowers.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Anubias are one of those plants that sell people on pressurized CO2 and T5 lighting. Everyone has them in their low tech setups, but they look and grow exponentially better under non limiting light and CO2.

Because they have large leaves and grow slow, there are a couple considerations to make. First, they display nutrient deficiencies in a very conspicuous (i.e. ugly) way. Watch closely for pinholes, yellow leaves, and so on.

Secondly, be mindful to provide enough flow. They often end up in low flow areas and become susceptible to algae (especially dreaded BBA). I am ruthless about amputating leaves at the first sign of algae.


Sergio made fantastic use of anubias in his high tech 120P:


----------



## Primed88 (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys epitomize why I frequent this site (search way more than I post lol) Thanks a bunch for the info!!!


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

If the nitrate level is sufficient, will that feed Anubias nana? I read that they don't require ferts, and I'm not keen on adding extra chemicals to my tank. I put it in with my artificials to act as a nitrate sponge, along with my live mossballs and live floaters.

I just have a regular single-tube fluorescent light. Plenty of flow, with an AC50, flow valve wide open, and a four-inch airstone, each at an opposite end of the tank.

Thus far, my little Anubias is still nice and green ...

-- Aquamom


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Aquamom said:


> If the nitrate level is sufficient, will that feed Anubias nana? I read that they don't require ferts, and I'm not keen on adding extra chemicals to my tank. I put it in with my artificials to act as a nitrate sponge, along with my live mossballs and live floaters.
> 
> I just have a regular single-tube fluorescent light. Plenty of flow, with an AC50, flow valve wide open, and a four-inch airstone, each at an opposite end of the tank.
> 
> ...


Anubias are not picky eaters. They will survive under just about any condition, though they may have an existential crisis when mixed in with artificial plants. Why do you subject them to that?

My post was to point out, like most plants, anubias are more prone to displaying nutrient deficiencies or catching a bad case of algae in a typical high tech tank.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Of all the plants in my tank, anubias grows the worst.


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 17, 2011)

psalm18.2 said:


> Of all the plants in my tank, anubias grows the worst.


Dwarf anubias do terribly in my tank but the larger types do just fine. Each tank appears to be crazy different!


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

what is the basic requirements for all anubius? I have a couple but they're not getting any larger.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

All other things being equal; adding CO2 = faster growth.

They're prone to getting algae if the light is too bright. It helps having critters that clean plants well as algae is always present to some extent if not only latent spores drifting in the air from another body of water. If you always chop off all leaves with any algae on them, you might end up with a leafless rhizome LOL.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I had trouble with GDA growing on them in my high tech tank. Shading them solved the problem. IME they are better in the shaded areas of a high tech tank.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

get a few amanos if you want the algae on them gone. I've had mine for two months and i'd say it puts out a new leaf every week. pretty fast growing if you ask me. I had it on diy co2 and 4 wpg on a ten gallon. I now have pressurized co2 so it should grow really well.


----------

